# So excited! New shelter!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This week we have been scrambling to figure out a shelter for all of our animals. Since all the girls are due to kid in the frigid part of January, we need to enclose the big run in shed that they previously shared with the cow. So we decided to add on to the shed for the cow, but haven't had much money to devote to the project. Then, brainstorm! So we took some old top rail from a chain link fence that had been removed and welded it together to make a frame, we bolted it to the run in shed and laid it over the cattle panel fence. I bought a used billboard tarp and we stretched it over the frame with some ratchet straps. It came out great! So excited! With just a little work it should be a snug shelter! Yay! Best thing of all we only have $30.00 in the whole thing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Close up


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

And just in time too! Little "Meatloaf" was born the same day we finished the new shelter.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great. Timing is everything


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice and very creative! And adorable little calf


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love it, very cool! Or should I say warm?


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Meatloaf is soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice shelter, and what an adorable meatloaf you have!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good idea!!! And wow does he have some legs on him


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, Meatloaf is pretty cute! His mama, Lilly, was my son's first bucket calf which he raised for a show at the county fair. He still loves her so we keep her around. She costs a fortune to feed, but she has given us a couple of nice steers for the freezer.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great timing and ingenuity! Hooray!
Meatloaf is a darling.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice! Oh I can't get over that name "meatloaf" that is too cute!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks! All of our steers are named after a food to help my kids remember their purpose. We've had a T-bone, a Porterhouse, etc. Seems to work for us.


----------

